# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Làm cách nào cho phụ đề gắn vào phim?

## Sông Hồng

mình có 1 file *.avi và 1 file *.srt! mỗi khi xem phim thì phải để 2 file này trong cùng 1 thư mục! như zậy phụ đề mới được hiển thị trong film. 

mình dùng thử movie maker để gắn phụ đề vào film! khi xem phim trong movie maker thì có hiện phụ đề nhưng khi save lại thành phim. và khi mở film xem thì ko có hiện phụ đề!

mình muốn hỏi có cách nào lòng cái phụ đề vào phim! để những lần sau muốn mở film xem ko cần dùng đến file *.srt

----------


## anhnt

thì mấy soft lần trước mình cho bạn nó ghi luôn lên fim như vậy mà .đã gõ text và save lại là nó chết luôn tại chỗ .bạn mở lần nào cũng được hết

----------


## inthainguyen.vn

*chúng ta đều thích xem phim bằng các ngôn ngữ bản địa của mình. nhưng thực tế hiện nay có rất nhiều bộ phim không hỗ trợ ngôn ngữ của bạn, và để giải quyết việc này bạn cần phải tìm và tải về các phụ đề của bộ phim đó*. và việc tìm kiếm phụ đề của phim và có thể rất khó khăn và tốn thời gian. ứng dụng sublight là một tiện ích nhỏ gọn và hoàn toàn miễn phí, sẽ là công cụ cần thiết giúp bạn tìm kiếm và tải phụ đề cho phim của bạn một cách nhanh chóng. 

sublight hiện hỗ trợ 27 ngôn ngữ mà bạn có thể tìm kiếm và tải về phụ đề cho phim và video. bạn có thể tìm kiếm phụ đề với các tiêu chí khác nhau như movie title, year of release, và season. 
​*tính năng của sublight: 
*- tự động tìm kiếm phụ đề dẫn sử dụng cùng với phụ đề xếp hạng và cho ý kiến. 
- xem trước phụ đề trước khi tải về. 
- tùy chọn giao diện làm việc windows explorer. 
- xem lại video cho phụ đề đã tải xuống (chỉ cần một cú nhấp đúp chuột). 
- tự động cập nhật các khả năng. 
- plugin framework cho việc tìm kiếm phụ đề từ các nguồn khác hỗ trợ opensubtitles.org podnapisi.net và cơ sở dữ liệu.

*http://www.sublight.si/downloads/sublightsetup.exe*

----------


## lebichvan888

> thì mấy soft lần trước mình cho bạn nó ghi luôn lên fim như vậy mà .đã gõ text và save lại là nó chết luôn tại chỗ .bạn mở lần nào cũng được hết


dùng mkvtoolnix đi bạn, rất nhanh. có gì thắc mắc thì liên hệ mình nghen:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## lacnghiep

nếu dã co sub sẵn thì minh chỉ việc cop rùi dán vào file chứa phim thui hả?

----------

